# Dale Vapes



## whatalotigot

Hi guys,

This week will be the coming of a new show. . . Dale Vapes. 

Watch this Space.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Philip

Bring it on man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Aaaaaand..... SUBSCRIBED!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Welcome to my world. 

Remember guys. still a few niggles to sort out. This will only get better. I hope U guys enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nicely Done @whatalotigot! Local is lekker! And you are gonna love the Dragon Fruit and Cream Tribal Juice... really nice! 

What build and wick are you using in the Mutation?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Thanks Rob. Just using a 24g 5 wrap on 3mm ID for now. With some REYON... Will do a full build tut on the mutation next week. looking forward to it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

whatalotigot said:


> Welcome to my world.
> 
> Remember guys. still a few niggles to sort out. This will only get better. I hope U guys enjoy



Awesome first video, nicely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington

Awesome video man. Look forward to seeing the next one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Tribal Juice - A quick look. 
Enjoy guys!

Can get all these juices at www.beyondvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Great work man! Keep up the great work!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

Excellent reviews! Short and sweet! Keep up the good work and looking forward to the next video.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Busy at the moment testing out a new juice out in SA.







NOSTALGIA.
All i can say is "YUM!!!" 
New Dale Vapes Episode on NOSTALGIA is on the way guys!


----------



## whatalotigot




----------



## whatalotigot

Guys enjoy this episode. NOSTALGIA.
Available at www.juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Really enjoyed all of these juices.

By far the best of the line in terms of smoothness, flavor and overall experience is going to be that YogiChew.

I do say many many times in the video, that this juice is sweet! This is because it just is. It really compliments all the flavors in the juice and makes it easy on the tongue.

Please guys, Vape this juice fresh. All of these juices were vaped about 1-weeks of steep and that's when they will taste their best. I find many local juices start to get a bit rough with long steep. I'm still trying to work out for what reason though.

www.juicyjoes.co.za

Enjoy guys!


----------



## whatalotigot

Up next, will be the ipv4 vs. Ipv4s review. Cannot wait to show you guys my thoughts on these products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Ok guys. The new Rock A Fella juice out now. Competition on I AM VAPE AFRICA on facebook... Go win some free juice!
These juices are available at www.juicyjoes.co.za

I didint have much to say about the Enter The Dragon, But seriously, it is the best one there. It is a pleasure of a juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

1- Enter the Dragon - Dragon fruit cocktail. so sly and smooth for me. definitly number 1 on this line for me.

2- Pineapple express - Awesome and simple pineapple, Nice and fruity flavor with a hint of creamy goodness

3- Tropical punch - A tropical twist of fruits. A nice taste, but for me was very similar to the pineapple express. But non the less it is a great tasting cocktail.


----------



## whatalotigot




----------



## Eequinox

whatalotigot said:


> 1- Enter the Dragon - Dragon fruit cocktail. so sly and smooth for me. definitly number 1 on this line for me.
> 
> 2- Pineapple express - Awesome and simple pineapple, Nice and fruity flavor with a hint of creamy goodness
> 
> 3- Tropical punch - A tropical twist of fruits. A nice taste, but for me was very similar to the pineapple express. But non the less it is a great tasting cocktail.



i actually won one of the bottles and went for the dragon fruit cocktail it should arrive by tuesday so looking forward too trying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

@Eequinox nicely done. The Enter the Dragon is the best one. Please let me know what you think of the juice in this thread. Its nice to get it from all angles


----------



## Eequinox

whatalotigot said:


> @Eequinox nicely done. The Enter the Dragon is the best one. Please let me know what you think of the juice in this thread. Its nice to get it from all angles


waiting for it to arrive with baited breath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Eequinox said:


> waiting for it to arrive with baited breath


update it arrived a few days ago definitely a contender for a adv for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

I am awaiting delivery of reuleux DNA200 cannot wait to get my review done on this bad boy!

Also Upcoming soon, The VapeMOB MaxVG juice range. Interesting!!!!!


----------



## whatalotigot

SO IM BACK!

Guys this episode just gives a little info of whats going on in Cape Town as we speak.

Congrats to @Foggas Vape Lounge & Vape Cartel for opening up shop in Cape Town. We all needed this!

Foggas IS running some MAD specials so get on it and take advantage guys!

Will catch you very soon with the next Dale Vapes very soon!


Foggas having a massive sale as of today. So best you get on it and take advantage of those specials while they last.

Foggas is situated: 44 belvedere Road rondebosch. on the corner of Belvedere Rd and Milldene Rd.
Opening times 9am - 9PM Monday - Sat

Vape Cartel also sporting some good prices is situated:
160 Main Road, Plumstead. Right across from Pirates pub 
Opening time:
Mon - Fri 9am - 6pm
Sat 9am - 2pm

Very excited to be bring you all the latest on whats happening very very soon! and stay tuned for my lil suprise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Shame...video is private....must be for Cape town only

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## capetocuba

whatalotigot said:


> SO IM BACK!
> 
> Guys this episode just gives a little info of whats going on in Cape Town as we speak.
> 
> Congrats to @Foggas Vape Lounge & Vape Cartel for opening up shop in Cape Town. We all needed this!
> 
> Foggas IS running some MAD specials so get on it and take advantage guys!
> 
> Will catch you very soon with the next Dale Vapes very soon!
> 
> 
> Foggas having a massive sale as of today. So best you get on it and take advantage of those specials while they last.
> 
> Foggas is situated: 44 belvedere Road rondebosch. on the corner of Belvedere Rd and Milldene Rd.
> Opening times 9am - 9PM Monday - Sat
> 
> Vape Cartel also sporting some good prices is situated:
> 106 Main Road, Plumstead. Right across from Pirates pub
> Opening time:
> Mon - Fri 9am - 6pm
> Sat 9am - 2pm
> 
> Very excited to be bring you all the latest on whats happening very very soon! and stay tuned for my lil suprise



Thanks @whatalotigot it's actually 160 Main Road, Plumstead. 
https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x1dcc4256c9b9423d:0xb6d5c3e3af8d927d


----------



## whatalotigot

Edited  i read wrong earlier!  Congratz guys!

@WARMACHINE it should be working now.


----------

